# best alloy wheel cleaner....which?



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

evening my fellow scrubbers :lol: anyone got any comments on a decent alloy wheel cleaner at a reasonable price :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Turtle wax Ice is good, readily available and won't break the bank


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I can vouch for TW ice, I used it for ages and it is better than AG clean wheels.

Now just using very diluted Flash APC (2 quid at sainsbury for 1l I think and dilution is 2 caps for a 5l bucket of water) as I can't see how something that is on your wheels for no more than 2 mins before being washed off can cause any damage as all these 'safe' wheel cleaners say they can.

If anyone has any proof that APC will kill wheels please prove me wrong. Not being ****y lol I just can't get my head round it.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## spirocheter (Dec 9, 2011)

I've had great results with AB very cherry, non acid - sprayed onto dry wheels, then pressure washed off after a period dwelling.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autobrightes Very Cherry non acid Wheel Cleaner has been my favorite for about 5 years now as it is safe, powerfull and dilutes well, and also cleans tyres which means you can do the whole lot in 1 go


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Orchard AutoCare Wheel Cleanse is my favourite wheel cleaner. :thumb:

100% Acid Free.
100% Caustic Free.
Clinging gel formulation, reducing 'run off'
High foaming action upon gentle agitation.
A nice pleasant fragrance.
Can be be diluted to 1 in 10 for maintenance washes, "dilute to suit" accordingly
You can spray on and leave to dwell, or agitate gently if required.
Dark coloured solution, so you can see exactly where it has been applied on the wheel.
The packaging bottles are clear, so you can see the product contents.
£8.95 for a litre of wheel cleaner concentrate.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I use AB Very Cherry non acid on averagely dirty wheels and Concours Dissolver on manky ones. 

Dissolver isn't cheap but it's very good.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

espuma revoultion (which is very good imo, but like bilberry, very cherry and others it's alkaline so not as 'safe' as many would like to imagine..) then CCC dissolver if needed..
soapy water on sealed wheels..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

+1 for espuma wheel cleaner,
its the first wheel cleaner im really happy with.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Orchard AutoCare Wheel Cleanse followed with Iron Cleanse.

Both from Ronnie (who makes them) and can be bought in 500ml, 1L & 5L, just start a thread in his section (or PM him) for prices and postage :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution or Maxolen Wheel Cleaner for me :thumb:

Once thoroughly cleaned and sealed I just use my normal car shampoo.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Maxolen #6A wheel cleaner then once protected shampoo n water in a spray bottle.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Smart Wheels 
once sealed, maintain with Autosmart Hazsafe 

:thumb:

Got some Espuma Revolution Wheel cleaner coming soon, heard good things about this one


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> Have you checked he hasn't polished or bare metal wheels? If not you could well be recommending him products which will DESTROY them!
> 
> Did you notice that the OP is an infrequent poster? Have you any idea whether he is equipped to handle chemicals which will cause serious burns on skin contact and lead to rapid eye lesions and blindness if a splash goes in his eye?[/QUOTE
> it's ok 'ben gum' as i'v used autosmart smart wheels before and got a 'hazchem' sheet with it...just wanted to know about anymore decent products that are out there that dont 'eat rims for dinner' lol


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> Have you checked he hasn't polished or bare metal wheels? If not you could well be recommending him products which will DESTROY them!
> 
> Did you notice that the OP is an infrequent poster? Have you any idea whether he is equipped to handle chemicals which will cause serious burns on skin contact and lead to rapid eye lesions and blindness if a splash goes in his eye?


Hello :wave:

Firstly...I'm sure that if the OP had bare metal alloys or polished alloys , he would have said so in the opening post.

Secondly...Just to add.... there are many, many users on this forum who are more knowledgable than us and are infrequent posters.

Thirdly.....When I am personally recomended products from this forum I check for reviews of the product before I make any decsision to purchase.

I also recomended AS Hazsafe which can be used on kerbed , polished ,bare metal rims

The OP asked for some wheel cleaners and he/she got a good few great recomendations.

P.S always read the H&S labels


----------

